# Ads showing up .



## chopsaw (Oct 25, 2019)

Just got back on , and I'm full of adds . Was fine this morning . Something change server side ? Haven't been any where but here today .


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 25, 2019)

We are aware of it and working on it. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 25, 2019)

Thx . Just making sure it wasn't on my end .


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 25, 2019)

I just logged out and back in and they're gone, but maybe just a coincidence


----------



## tropics (Oct 25, 2019)

just logged in and have them.Thanks guys I know you will fix it
Richie


----------



## sandyut (Oct 25, 2019)

thanks for getting right on it.  adds are still on for me too.


----------



## creek bottom (Oct 25, 2019)

I was getting them awhile ago, but no more... Thanks guys!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 25, 2019)

This should be resolved. If not let me know.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 25, 2019)

No ads here now.


----------



## tropics (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm good here Brian TY
Richie


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 25, 2019)

I get so many pop up ads sometime I just cus and turn the damn computer off.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I get so many pop up ads sometime I just cus and turn the damn computer off.



Premier members aren't supposed to get the pop-up ads.

Chris


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 25, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Premier members aren't supposed to get the pop-up ads.
> 
> Chris


I'm not a premier member yet as for as I know.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 25, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Premier members aren't supposed to get the pop-up ads.
> 
> Chris


Just looked it up. Guess I need to upgrade. Thanks


----------

